# What is the correct bulb size for the MW's Delta Hawk fender light?



## MBP (Apr 22, 2013)

Just picked up the original (chrome) Delta Hawk fender light for my 1960 Schwinn Hornet.  Only problem is... it didn't include the correct bulb.  Would someone be kind enough to tell me exactly what bulb it takes?   I thought it would be simple, but when I Googled it... well... I never realized how many different bulbs there are in this world.   

PS)   Sorry if this is a stupid question.   :o


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 22, 2013)

I would check Radio Shack. They have a selection of old flashlight bulbs that you may be able to match up with your light.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 22, 2013)

It is a regular screw in flash light bulb. The voltage is determined by the batteries. One D cell = 1.5 volts, so 2 Ds in series = 3 volts.


----------



## MBP (Apr 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the info!*

Thanks "*bike crazy*" and "*fat tire trader*" - Really appreciate it!


----------

